# DIY Ferret Nation netting(or any other cages)



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

My Hubby made a "do it your self netting a cage" on another forum so i thought to post it here for others to read as well.


First you will need:
Hardware: Mesh cloth(i used 3/8"x3/8",very safe and easier to make tight cuts)
Small tie-raps(lots of them)
Tools:
Sheet metal cutters
Snips
Measuring tape
Sharpie



















Not that you got the hardware and tools required,you will need to measure what piece you need to cover.Using the measuring tape measure it and make it as close to the edge as possible.Write down the measurement.
Unroll the mesh cloth and mark with the sharpie where you need to cut



















Now that you got your piece cut up,takes some tie-raps and secure it "LOOSELY" on the part to cover.Only use 3-4 tie-raps to center the part you are covering










Once you have centered that piece,use more tie-raps to tight it on the cage.Always make sure it is centered.Ask for help if you need it.










And here is the final result.I could guarantee anyone that not even a baby mouse will escape. 



















This is not my first time netting a cage.It is a nice weekend project to do.Take your time,measure twice and be patient.

Good luck to all.

Remember it is about the same to net any other cage as well as a ferret nation


----------

